# plugin.xml Problem



## Guest (9. Jul 2007)

Hallo ich mache ein Eclipse plugin und habe da ein Problem mit dem Plugin xml.
Erstmal die Stelle die mir Probleme macht:

```
<runtime>
	<library id="BENOETIGTEJAR" path="lib/BENOETIGTEJAR.jar"
		type="code">
	</library>	
    <runtime>
```

Damit will ich meinen Plugin sagen das es in dem Unterverzeichniss lib ein jar-File
findet wo weitere benötigte Klassen stehen, aber sobald ich mein Plugin laufen lassen
passirt das:

```
!ENTRY org.eclipse.core.runtime 2 1 2007-07-09 07:58:53.439
!MESSAGE Problems parsing plug-in manifest for: "update@plugins/com.bli.bla.blubb/".
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.core.runtime 2 1 2007-07-09 07:58:53.439
!MESSAGE Unknown element "plugin", found within a "runtime", ignored (line: 5).
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.core.runtime 2 1 2007-07-09 07:58:53.439
!MESSAGE Unknown element "library", found at the top level, ignored.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.core.runtime 2 1 2007-07-09 07:58:53.439
!MESSAGE Unknown element "library", found at the top level, ignored.
```

Wo liegt da das Problem, ich denke mal es liegt nicht an der Syntax?

 :autsch: Hoffe ir wisst Rat!! :###


----------



## Gast (9. Jul 2007)

Habe jetzt herausgefunden das er den besagten Code ognoriert weil ein Manifest existiert, aber wie soll ich das sonst lösen??

Da muss doch einer ne Antwort wissen.


----------



## mikachu (9. Jul 2007)

1. letztes runtime-tag schließen


----------



## Gast (9. Jul 2007)

Achso das war mehr ein Copy-Paste fehler. Fehler besteht trotzdem noch!


----------



## mikachu (9. Jul 2007)

vll hilft dir das hier weiter.


----------

